# Aluminum miter bars



## blackwell (May 13, 2014)

I just received my order from SpeedyMetals for some 6061 extruded aluminum flat bar. I ordered 10 18" long pieces intending to use them for jigs in place of hardwood strips. I must say I'm happy with the accuracy, they're certainly not dead straight, but over 18" in my miter slot i can only get a .002" feeler gauge between them and the channel. This appears consistent across the lot of 10. I'll have to knock the burrs off the ends where they were cut but that's no biggie.

Beware though if you order their 6063 extruded aluminum channel. I added one piece to my order thinking I could make a miter slot in my router table. It's far from straight, as in it arches about 1" over 36". And it's anywhere from 1/64 to 1/32 shy of 3/4" wide so none of my my miter bars will even fit in it. I'm just happy I didn't order a ton of the channel. But at $2.80/36" I'm not sweating it. I guess I'll just spring for the incra miter channel instead.

Hope this helps someone else.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Can't beat the incra stuff


----------

